# Check it out



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*GRRH.org*

I've decided to post a dog every once in a while, maybe someone will want to adopt, This week's dog: 










Bailey

Bailey is a lovely 2 year-old Golden Retriever who has been reluctantly turned over by an owner who loves him, but does not have the time to devote to him. He has always been well-cared for, is current on all medical care, is heartworm negative and has been neutered. He is housebroken and will be able to make an easy transition into a new home, a fact that will comfort the owner, who is taking a difficult step for the good of Bailey.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Bailey is beautiful, so regal looking!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What a handsome boy! Wish I could take him, but i don't have room for two, and Carson is still only 3 months old.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw they had some young ones available. At least the owners had the good sense to know they could not give enough time to them and offer them a chance at a better life.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh I love him! I want them all.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep....Bailey is a good looking dog.

Is there a way you can update us on whether or not homes are found?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Rick--this is the same group I have been fostering for--I am NOT fostering right now. I really need to work on training Julie and take a deep breath.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow... there are so many goldens there that I would seriously consider adopting. We NEED a more comprehensive rescue program here in Ontario. Our rescue has a golden every couple of weeks and the waiting list is tremendous. I know there are more goldens that need homes... just look in the local paper and there are dogs people need to find homes for. 

I wish rescues would consider out of country adoption but I understand why they want to keep it local.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bailey is so handsome... I have a feeling my Amber will grow up to be just as beautiful... Sorry I cannot have more than one dog (anyhow we are still learning with Amber here!! And she is training us as much as we are training her...) 

Good luck.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

According to the website, it looks like Bella was adopted. But Bailey is still available. I see that Woody is on the happy endings page as well


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> According to the website, it looks like Bella was adopted. But Bailey is still available. I see that Woody is on the happy endings page as well


I want Cosmo on the Happy Endings page. He really deserves it....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very handsome guy... To bad my house is full.....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I want Cosmo on the Happy Endings page. He really deserves it....


I agree - I looked for Cosmo. He should be there!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

NJB can you get COSMO on there as a happy ending ?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Your never gonna believe this--they just called me to pick up Baily from the vets office. It seems the woman who had him, just could not take it anymore and turned him in. Baily is also on a strict non allergen diet. A whitefish and potato diet? 

When I get back from Galveston--I am so posting pics for everyone to see! b


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok--I have Bailey--he is soooo beautiful1


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

njb said:


> Ok--I have Bailey--he is soooo beautiful1


pics, pics, pics, pics!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

New pics of Bailey---


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What a handsome boy!! He looks like such a good boy too.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

THIS IS SOO COOL! So are you going to FOSTER? how is he ? hyper ? calm ? does he know any tricks ??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

If you are fostering him...I think Rick should take him.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

He seems like a wonderful boy! I do know he is on a special allergy free diet, whitefish and potato. Seems the original owner was supposed to keep him longer than she did--turned him into a vet last night. He does for now need special skin care for extreme allergies. I have learned that sometimes Goldens develop these skin allergies after being in a really tense home. 

He and Julie knew each other for about 30 seconds before it was off and running. He must be happy now because is MUDDY. You would think I have a race track in my back yard! You could get dizzy from watching them run. 

I was told they have a foster or foster to adopt family in line for Bailey--but someone needed to get him out of the vets office since she turned him in before she was supposed too. 

He is such a sweet dog!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like a good dog to me--He and Julie are having LARGE fun...I am glad the owner had the good sense to want a better home for him than she could give.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

What was driving the original owners so crazy ?? anything in particular ? That is so cool that he is at the NJB PET RESORT!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I was told the original owner was a school teacher who lived in an apt, and it was HER mother pushing her to do the right thing for this dog. TY Mom. He is not a problem dog--just a dog the owners got without understanding what the breed needs.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> If you are fostering him...I think Rick should take him.


Aw geez....don't be getting me in trouble....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL--poor Rick--you wife would KILL you. I will say so far--this is the only foster I have ever had who was NOT a problem dog. I needed this. Still have a soft spot for Old Gold though---


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Um--my pet resort involves mud, water and cats to chase. Nothing fancy--but I guess for a dog what else is there but mud, water, food and something to chase?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Look close--you can see the mud--gee--I have had him a whole hour and he is already covered in mud. A dirty dog is a happy dog....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

njb said:


> Your never gonna believe this--they just called me to pick up Baily from the vets office. It seems the woman who had him, just could not take it anymore and turned him in. Baily is also on a strict non allergen diet. A whitefish and potato diet?
> 
> When I get back from Galveston--I am so posting pics for everyone to see! b



Oh how exciting! I love the pictures!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I love being part of saving a dog--but before I picked up Bailey I had to tour the local animal control because they had called about having 3 'potential' golden mixes. My heart was broken right then--so many GOOD dogs--and I know they are all about to get put down. One puppy-was shaking from fear....he has 3 days tops for someone to claim him. 


All I can say is spay and neuter---sigh....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, I go to lunch and shopping for one afternoon and something exciting happens. I am so happy for Bailey that he ended up with njb and again, njb you are the greatest!:You_Rock_


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

So how old is this dog? Thank you for taking him especially since you are no longer fostering and doing training instead LOL i see how that worked out for ya. 

Good for you!!! Give us some details. Would he like it in Ohio LOL


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why no matter what food you feed them they want the other dogs food? Julie keeps trying to eat his--and vice versa....sigh. 

I feel like I am in a 3 stooges routine...lol....










BTW--he does not just 'down' he does it with feeling--enough to rattle my dishes...


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

SO HOW IS HE DOING ??? didn't you say he was pending adoption already ? any dog is going to want the other dog's food, its new, it smells better, and it probably tastes better!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

njb said:


> Can someone explain to me why no matter what food you feed them they want the other dogs food? Julie keeps trying to eat his--and vice versa....sigh.
> 
> I feel like I am in a 3 stooges routine...lol....


I know, even if it's the same food they want to eat it out of the other dogs bowl. :doh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I delivered Bailey to his new mom today--she was so happy she was in tears! LOL--but--she took one look at him and said--OMG--you need a bath! Cough cough...if she only knew...


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I opened this thread hoping I would find out about Bailey. I don't know how I missed it, but I am glad that Bailey had a happy ending  Thank you for updating us. Another good deed by njb! You are awesome!


----------

